# Tecumseh eng.mod. 143784032 ser 718b



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE COMPRESSION PSI IS FOR THIS ENGINE.:wave:*


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The manufacturers do not publish compression readings because there are a lot of variables involved. I believe if you get between 50 and 75 psi,your doing good because of the compression release built into the cam shaft.If you squirt a little oil in the cylinder and the compression goes up quite a bit,the rings and/or cylinder are probably starting to wear.A leak down test would tell you if the valves or piston rings were leaking.What problem are you having with the engine?

That Sears number crosses over to a Tecumseh HS50-67274G engine.


----------

